# uncles death and his money?



## lorr01 (22 Apr 2010)

hi, 

Im writing this on behalf of my mother, her brother died (sucide) in november and she has just got his death cert after inquest. Now my mum is his next of kin and that is in writing, he has 3,000 saved in the bank and 10,000 saved in the post office and my mam has them books. 

Now he always told mam that he was saving for his own funeral as he didnt want to burden her, so now she requiries that money to pay some funeral bills and memorial cards and in the next year his headstone. 

She went to the bank today and was told that all the family have to sign a piece of paper stating that they dont object to mam having the money, now mam has 2 more brother's and they are okay with this and she has 4 sisters, 2 of them are okay but the other 2 sis's she hasnt spoken to in over 12 years and either has the rest of the family so how does this work ? as they never got on with the deceased and shunned him totally and it wouldnt be his wish for them to know his business or get anything of it!

Please tell me what is the procudure for this as someone told me that if the monies is small in the bank then they should hand it over to the next of kin and its just 3,000. Is this true?

any help i would appreciate please


----------



## Card (22 Apr 2010)

Is there a will?


----------



## Complainer (22 Apr 2010)

Is there any other assets - e.g. house?


----------



## lorr01 (22 Apr 2010)

sorry i forget to state that he didnt have a will, nor did he have his own house or anything,he was renting, he just has his savings


----------



## mathepac (22 Apr 2010)

If there is no will, someone (a family member, perhaps your mother) will have to apply for a letter of administration.

See here


----------



## One (22 Apr 2010)

I think that regardless of what your other sister's think, the funeral expenses can be paid out of his savings. I think you should go to a solicitor with this.


----------



## Deiseblue (22 Apr 2010)

As your uncle died without making a will , the laws of intestacy will apply to his estate.
As it appears that his siblings , including your mother , are his next of kin then the reality is that the residue of his estate is divisible equally between his brothers and sisters ( the question of whether or not it is felt that they do not deserve to benefit is academic ).
The funeral expenses should be paid from his Estate when the Letters of Administration are extracted.
A meeting of the siblings may be a good idea before employing a solicitor with all the costs involved


----------



## Complainer (22 Apr 2010)

I think that undertakers are used to having to wait for inheritance issues to be sorted before payment.


----------



## lorr01 (22 Apr 2010)

thanks everyone for the advice, i didnt think that she would have so much hassle with this as all she wants is to pay his bills and sort his headstone and the rest family ar not bothered in what he has saved or even offered to pay anything as mam was his carer all his life and looked after everything to do with him.


----------



## truthseeker (23 Apr 2010)

Dont forget to tell your mum to apply for the Bereavement Grant, details here:
[broken link removed]


----------



## lorr01 (23 Apr 2010)

thank you truth seeker very much.


----------

